# Snorkel/dive mask for 9-year-old?



## Denise L (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, we leave in two weeks for Maui  .  I was thinking about buying a mask for my son before we leave instead of renting one.  My daughter, 12, has a Scubapro Cool Vu that we purchased last year for waay too much money at the Maui Dive Shop.  It's a nice mask and fits her well.  Does someone have a recommendation for a good mask besides Scubapro?  I suppose I should go to the local dive shop and take a look, but I thought I would get some ideas if anyone has had any luck with masks for young kids.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 10, 2011)

I think brand is probably less important than fit.  They should be able to have the mask stay in place against their face without the strap, by breathing in through their nose.  The shape of the face can vary a lot, so trying them is essential - as I've learned from experience 

A good dive shop can help ensure that you've got the right fit - and it's worth the cost.  If the mask leaks, they won't really enjoy snorkeling.  We got masks for our kids when they were young that worked very well; I bought some recently  (a Costco deal) that are decent masks but they don't really fit well.  I figured for young adults they should be about the right size - but they just aren't the right shape for their faces.


----------



## Fisch (Apr 10, 2011)

Check these guys out.

http://www.leisurepro.com/Cat/Context_954/Page_1/Masks/958.html

All price points and you can see reviews.  
Alot of their items also have the personal fit guarantee, this means you get it, try it on, if it doesn't fit, they get you the right size.(they pay shipping)
I bought a bunch of my gear from them.  Great prices and huge selecetion.

These guys are pretty good too.
http://www.joediveramerica.com/

Al


----------



## california-bighorn (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldn't spend a lot for a childs mask.  The key to a good fit is to place the mask on your face, without the strap around your head, and breathe in through the nose.  If the mask seals up you have a good fit.  The strap is not important for fit nor the seal, it only keeps the mask on your face.  Also make sure the strap is only tight enough to hold the mask in place.  Too much pressure can actually affect the seal of the mask and cause leaks.  Having the strap too high or low on the back of the head can place unequal pressure on either the top or bottom of the face and also cause leaks.  Usually the more costly masks are designed to take the pressure at depths when scuba diving and have better quality to last a little longer, not a major considerations for children snorkeling.


----------



## larue (Apr 10, 2011)

We just got back from Maui and purchased a costco snorkel kit for our 10 year old daughter for around $30 that included fins, mask and a great snorkel.  We purchased it stateside and brought it with us but I saw the same kit at the Maui Costco on our way to Kaanapali.


----------

